# dont know what to do



## stephanielucas (Oct 7, 2012)

so i am having some problems with my husband and not sure what to do we have a truck that we are making really high payments on and cant really afored to put cloths on our daughter but he refuses to get rid of the truck but goes and gets a camp trailer so that in his mind we can not get rid of the truck at all. i feel like he thanks the truck is more important than i or his daughter are. and he dose not really want to do anything with me or our daughter. and we have sexually grew apart and i am just not sure what to do. dose any one have any ideas to maby help me through this. thanks


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Talk to him.

Sit down & have an eye to eye talk about financials. ASK him if having the truck & camper is more important than you or daughter? 

Ask yourself, Do you have the means to get another source of reliable transportation if he gives the truck back to the dealership & renigs on the loan payments?? You do realize that it is not just that easy (snap fingers) to sell a truck for the same amount he financed it for??


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Listen to Dave Ramsey or get one of his books. He has an easy method with steps toward good financial health. 

I have listened to him for many years, followed his advice, and am now debt free. It feels great!!


----------



## stephanielucas (Oct 7, 2012)

Chelle D i have tried talking to my husband and he just wont listen to anything that i have to say. yes i know you can not just sell a truck with a snap of your fingers we had some one willing to buy it from us and he told them he was not going to sell it. so now we can not affored to put cloths on our daughter.

I Notice the details: our finaces for the most part are fine it is the fact that he dose not listen/or care what i have to say about anything.


----------

